# Camalanus Nematodes



## kandi (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a planted 50 gal tank set up with Guppies, 2 (male an female) ADF's,2 male an fem apple snail, ghost shrimp, and a pleco. The problem started when I fed them all frozen blood worms. these contained the dreaded Camalanus Nematodes. at first I only noticed a few fish dying here and there, and a few looking malnurished. But Recently I noticed white feces, and small red 'hairs' protruding from some of the fishes anus.
I pulled eveyone out, and stuck them in a 10 gal tank for easier treatment. I gave them 'API General Cure' for parasitic fish deasease. after a full course, I noticed there were still worms protruding from fish. so i did a second course, and doubled the dose, and added 2tsp of epsom salt to treatment as a fishy laxative to help them expell worms. still have worms. Anyone know of a better treatment, because this is not working.








Image to show worms, not my fish

Any help would be apreciated! Thanks!!​


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

These are the worst! You need stronger meds. Fenbendazole is a good dewormer.


----------



## kandi (Aug 27, 2012)

will give it a shot. thanks


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

*dumb question*

this is a really stupid question but how do u start a thread?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Find the big red "New Thread" button at the top of every section.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

i'm rlly stupid i cant find where it says that


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I posted a link to where you can find it on your page.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm Curious. Do worms actually survive the freezing process ( computer wont do the question mark)
I thought frozen food was pretty safe.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm Curious. Do worms actually survive the freezing process ( computer wont do the question mark)
I thought frozen food was pretty safe.


----------

